# Touched a 10.2lb Ruegamer...



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Thing felt like a fragile, plastic toy. It was an easy, one-finger lift too. It had Storck Stiletto forks, THM Clavicula cranks, AX-Lightness saddle and some wierd, spindle-only pedals???? What is that?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Zachariah said:


> Thing felt like a fragile, plastic toy. It was an easy, one-finger lift too. It had Storck Stiletto forks, THM Clavicula cranks, AX-Lightness saddle and some wierd, spindle-only pedals???? What is that?



m2racer pedals-- I had them for awhile. They work.

edit- could also be aerolite pedals, but they have no float.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*8.7 pounds*

 Here's one that claims to be even lighter.....
http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/custom-bikes/lightweight-sram-red-debut-bike.html


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

The first one mentioned has been identified on the weightweenies forum as a 2007 build (if they're correct), which makes it really impressive, given the advances since then, particularly in wheelsets.


----------

